# calling San Antonio riders



## psycleridr

I am looking for a ride in the west by northwestern part of San Antonio. I will be stating at the Hyatt Regency Country Resort ans Spa and was looking for a nice ride in thte area as I will not have a car. ANy suggestions will be appreciated


----------



## Creakyknees

try a few of these, depending on time of day and traffic

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/tx/san-antonio/544721707

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/tx/san-antonio/1080705957

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/tx/san-antonio/606846559

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/tx/san-antonio/765136061

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/tx/san-antonio/345508408


----------



## rcantara

Try Ride Away Bikes on Culebra--http://rideawaybicycles.com/storelocator/culebra-road-2.htm. They should have some ideas. My routes are all North and NE of SA.


----------

